# Leia’s Color Theory for Men’s Wardrobes.



## lilacleia16

There are 16 male wardrobe types. The color name of each type is the best color for their skin and eyes. If you want to be esoteric, you could call it their aura color but I am just saying it is their best color. I hypothesize that there are only 16 common types of looks for a male and corresponding colors that match best with that skin tone and eye color.

You can't judge based on someone else's perception if their color wardrobe is valid, so find your face and judge whether or not you like the color wardrobe for your type. Also state your color name so we know which wardrobe you are talking about like...

I am the Blue and black is one of my favorite colors. I also wear purple.

For the women's version click here.

Men’s Wardrobes:

1. The Blue.
Blue eyes
White Skin
Pink undertones
Ectomorph
Feminine colors: Purple, White, Turquoise, Lavender, Pink, Amber, Wine.
Masculine colors: Indigo, Brown, Gray, Navy, Black, Green, Mulberry.
Best colors: *Purple, White, Indigo, *and* Brown*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobes:

2. The Indigo.
Green or hazel eyes
White skin
Green/Olive undertones
Ectomorph
Feminine colors: Magenta, Red, Pink, Scarlet, Lilac, Burgundy, Plum, Wine.
Masculine colors: Blue, Peach, Black, Baby blue, Periwinkle, Mulberry, Cobalt blue, Midnight blue
Best colors: *Magenta, Red, Blue* and *Peach*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobes:

3. The Brown
Brown or blue eyes
Yellow skin (Asian skin tone)
Yellow undertones
Endomorph
Feminine colors: Magenta, Gold, Turquoise, Orange, Scarlet, Lilac, Amber, Plum.
Masculine colors: Blue, Yellow, Gray, Chartreuse, Green, Baby blue, Cobalt blue, Midnight blue
Best colors: *Magenta, Gold, Blue, Yellow*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobes:

4. The Yellow
Brown eyes
Red skin (Native skin tone)
Neutral undertones
Ectomorph
Feminine colors: White, Turquoise, Pink, Lilac.
Masculine colors: Brown, Gray, Black, Baby blue.
Best Colors: *White* and *Brown*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobes:

5. The Peach
Brown or black eyes
Black skin
Neutral undertones
Ectomorph
Feminine colors: Purple, Scarlet, Amber, Wine.
Masculine colors: Indigo, Cobalt blue, Green, Mulberry, and Midnight blue.
Best colors: *Purple *and* Indigo*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobes:

6. The Gray.
Brown eyes
Red and yellow skin (Native and Asian mixed skin tone)
Neutral and yellow undertones
Mesomorph
Feminine colors: Magenta, White, Lilac, Orange, Gold, Turquoise.
Masculine colors: Blue, Brown, Yellow, Gray, Chartreuse, Baby blue.
Best colors: *Lilac* and *Baby blue*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobes:

7. The Navy
Green or hazel eyes
White and yellow skin (White and Asian mixed skin tone)
Green/Olive and yellow undertones
Mesomorph
Feminine colors: Magenta, Orange, Scarlet, Lilac, Burgundy, Plum.
Masculine colors: Blue, Chartreuse, Cobalt blue, Baby blue, Periwinkle, Midnight blue.
Best colors: *Orange, Burgundy, Chartreuse, *and* Periwinkle*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobes:

8. The Chartreuse.
Brown or blue eyes
Red and white skin (Native and White mixed skin tone)
Neutral and pink undertones
Ectomorph
Feminine colors: White, Turquoise, Lavender, Pink, Lilac.
Masculine colors: Brown, Gray, Navy, Black, Baby blue.
Best colors: *Lavender *and* Navy*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobes:

9. The Black.
Brown or gray, black eyes
Black and yellow skin (Black and Asian mixed skin tone)
Neutral and yellow undertones
Endomorph
Feminine colors: Magenta, Purple, Gold, Orange, Scarlet, Amber, Plum.
Masculine colors: Blue, Indigo, Yellow, Chartreuse, Cobalt blue, Green, Midnight blue.
Best colors: *Scarlet, Amber, Plum, Cobalt blue, Green, *and* Midnight blue*.


----------



## ricericebaby

lilacleia16 said:


> Men’s Wardrobes:
> 
> 7. The Navy
> Green eyes
> White and yellow skin
> Mesomorph
> Best colors: Blue, Chartreuse, Cobalt blue, Baby blue, Periwinkle, Midnight blue, Orange, Burgundy.


Strong disagree that Sean Astin is a mesomorph. He is 100% a lagomorph.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobes:

10. The Cobalt blue.
Blue-green eyes
White skin
Pink and Olive/green undertones
Ectomorph
Feminine colors: Purple, White, Red, Lavender, Pink, Burgundy, Wine.
Masculine colors: Indigo, Brown, Peach, Navy, Black, Periwinkle, Mulberry.
Best colors: *Pink, Wine, Black, *and* Mulberry*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobes:

11. The Baby blue.
Gray eyes
White and yellow skin (White and Asian mixed skin tone)
Pink and yellow undertones
Mesomorph

Find Your Season:

Spring:
*amber, baby blue, brown, chartreuse, gray, green, indigo, light indigo,* lavender, lilac, *navy,* sherbet orange, light red, *turquoise, ultraviolet,* white, *yellow.*

Winter:
*amber, *black, *baby blue,* *brown, chartreuse, gray, green,* dark green, *indigo, light indigo,* mauve, *navy,* peach, periwinkle, pink, scarlet, *turquoise, ultraviolet,* *yellow,* light yellow. 

Fall:
*amber,* apricot, *baby blue, *cobalt blue, midnight blue, *brown,* burgundy, *chartreuse, gray, green, indigo, light indigo, *mulberry, *navy,* burnt orange, plum, teal, *turquoise, ultraviolet,* wine, *yellow.*

Summer:
*amber, *blue, *baby blue,* *brown, chartreuse,* gold, *gray, green,* dark green, *indigo, light indigo,* magenta, *navy, *orange, purple, red, *turquoise, ultraviolet,* *yellow,* light yellow.

Best colors: *Amber, Turquoise, Gray* and *Green*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobe’s:

12. Green
Brown, green, hazel or black eyes
Red and white skin (Native and White mixed skin tone)
Neutral and Green/Olive undertones
Ectomorph

Find Your Season:

Spring: *black, blue, baby blue,* *cobalt blue,* *brown,* chartreuse, *green,* dark* green,* light indigo, lavender, *lilac,* *midnight blue,* navy, *peach, periwinkle, pink,* light red, sherbet orange, turquoise, and white.

Winter: *black, blue, baby blue,* *cobalt blue,* *midnight blue, brown,* gray, *green, dark green,* indigo, *lilac, *mauve, *peach, periwinkle, pink,* scarlet, and light yellow.

Fall: amber, apricot, *black, blue, baby blue,* *cobalt blue,* *midnight blue,* *brown,* burgundy, *green, dark green, lilac,* mulberry, burnt orange, *peach,* *periwinkle, pink,* plum, teal, and wine.

Summer: *black, blue, baby blue,* *cobalt blue,* *midnight blue,* *brown,* gold, *green, dark green,* *lilac,* magenta, orange, *peach, *periwinkle, pink, purple, red, ultraviolet, yellow.

Best colors: *Pink, Lilac, Black, *and* Baby blue*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobe’s:

13. The Periwinkle.
Gray eyes or brown eyes
Black and white skin (Black and White mixed skin tone)
Neutral and Pink undertones
Ectomorph
Feminine colors: Purple, Lavender, Scarlet, Amber, Plum, Wine.
Masculine colors: Indigo, Navy, Cobalt blue, Green, Mulberry, Midnight blue.
Best colors: *Lavender *and* Navy*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobe’s:

14. The Midnight blue.
Dark blue or dark gray eyes.
White skin
Pink and Green/Olive undertones
Ectomorph
Feminine colors: Purple, White, Red, Lavender, Pink, Burgundy, Wine,
Masculine colors: Indigo, Brown, Peach, Navy, Black, Periwinkle, Mulberry.
Best colors: *Pink, Wine, Black, *and* Mulberry*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobe’s:

15. The Mulberry.
Green, hazel or brown eyes
Black and white skin (Black and White mixed skin tone)
Neutral and Green/Olive undertones
Ectomorph
Feminine colors: Magenta, Purple, Red, Scarlet, Plum, Burgundy, Wine.
Masculine colors: Blue, Indigo, Peach, Cobalt blue, Periwinkle, Mulberry, Midnight blue.
Best colors: *Scarlet, Plum, Cobalt blue, *and* Midnight blue*.


----------



## lilacleia16

Men’s Wardrobe’s:

16. The Apricot.
Brown or black eyes
Red and black skin (Native and Black mixed skin tone)
Neutral undertones
Mesomorph
Feminine colors: White, Turquoise, Lavender, Pink, Lilac, Mauve.
Masculine colors: Brown, Gray, Navy, Black, Baby blue, Apricot.
Best colors: *Mauve *and* Apricot*.


----------



## lilacleia16

ricericebaby said:


> Strong disagree that Sean Astin is a mesomorph. He is 100% a lagomorph.


Definition of lagomorph

: any of an order (Lagomorpha) *of gnawing herbivorous mammals having two pairs of incisors in the upper jaw one behind the other and comprising the rabbits*, hares, and pikas.


----------



## ricericebaby

lilacleia16 said:


> Definition of lagomorph
> 
> : any of an order (Lagomorpha) *of gnawing herbivorous mammals having two pairs of incisors in the upper jaw one behind the other and comprising the rabbits*, hares, and pikas.


yes


----------

